# FINALLY



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

After 3 1/2 weeks on the road I finally got a chance to take a couple pics of some pens I made. Two are from some spalted Hackberry that ET blessed me with. The other is my first attempt at an inlay pen. I had a nice Cedar/Antler but let it get away before I could get a picture. Really had some neat red grain patterns. I'll have to cut some more and try again. Now, if I just had time to work on my photo skills.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet, I am a sucker for spalted wood!!! The inlay is nice too, did you make the blank too?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep - got another glued up with antler in place of the basswood if I can just find time to turn it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent work. I really like that laminated one. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What kind of materials did you use for the glue ups on the last one. That hackberry spalting looks great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really like those pens, Viking...

gimme a shot at the pix here..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> What kind of materials did you use for the glue ups on the last one. That hackberry spalting looks great.


I think the blank was Kingwood. The light wood is Basswood with a piece of copper sheet on each side. Hope I can slip out to the shop and do something with the other one I have glued up but wife is dropping hints about some art show.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Really like those pens, Viking...
> 
> gimme a shot at the pix here..


Thanks. That's a big improvement but it would help if you had something good to start with - what's the old line about a silk purse from a sows ear???.







Maybe I'll get carried away some day and set up a photo booth - and upgrade the camera - and ------.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those are some real beauties. Really like the spalting on the hackberry.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Very good work Vkg.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow. Those are beautiful!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You sure did do that wood justice ! Beautiful pens!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. ET - you gonna be around this week? Can you use a couple of these pens for your auction? Still haven't had time to work on the other projects - when is the deadline?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Thanks guys. ET - you gonna be around this week? Can you use a couple of these pens for your auction? Still haven't had time to work on the other projects - when is the deadline?


I turned everything over to Brent yesterday. No worries, it was pretty good pile of stuff!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry - Those 3 1/2 weeks of travel really did me in. I'm still so far behind I can't see daylight. Hopefully I can help next time.


----------

